# New Daily Rider



## kmrcdd (Jul 23, 2011)

Just picked this up ......Beautiful Ride.  Few scratches, but overall excellent shape. This will be  my daily rider.


----------



## Adamtinkerer (Jul 23, 2011)

Root Beer goodness!


----------

